# St Judes Part 3



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks Rachel, for the new home.

Icemaiden - I don't know anyone who has had the private amnio done at St Judes.  I haven't gotten that far along with my pregnancies that have been achieved at St Judes as I have miscarried early on.  Mr A used to be a well respected consultant at New Cross Hospital before resigning to further St Judes.  I saw him as a consultant when I was pregnant with my son (natural conception) as my son was a big baby and to talk through having a ceasarian and was impressed at the time with his manner.  Sorry not to be more help.

Jenny


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello there,

I haven't had an amnio at St. Judes, but had successful IVF treatment with Mr A. resulting in my beautiful 13 week old daughter, Daisy. So I can only tell you my feelings about/impressions of the clinic and the staff in general.

Personally, I cannot recommend the clinic highly enough, and that's honestly not just because we were very lucky that our first IVF attempt worked. Even before I became pregnant, I would recommend the clinic very highly. Mr A. started treating me from the outset - He initially performed a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy on me to determine why I was not able to conceive, then we had 6 months on clomid & 2 unsucessful IUI's before the IVF. I really felt he tried evrything possible before moving onto the most costly option of IVF. Also, before starting the IVF, I conceived naturally and although I was not having any treatment at the clinic at all at that time, he really helped us out with scans etc & was a great support when I miscarried.

Mr A. & the whole team at St. Judes are incredibly friendly and reassuring. We would turn up there with one worry or another and always left feeling better. I can only say to you that if I had needed to have an amnio, I would have felt totally confident having it there, but that's just my opinion. It's a really hard decision for you to have to make, but I hope that my thoughts may help you, even if only to give you a little reassurance.

I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Take care,

Best wishes,

Sam.x


----------



## icemaiden05 (Feb 3, 2005)

Thankyou very much ladies.
    I found lots more info on the clinic & Mr A yesterday,but im glad to hear such high opinions & personal experiences of him.Well,it has to be done,so im going to book a consultation with him & get the ball rolling.Thanks once again,take care now.x x x x x


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Lisa, 

Just a quick note to say I'm thinking about you as I think you're due to test on Thursday - I'm hoping for that . Take care and please let us know...

Hi Em, Jen & Icemaiden.

With love,

Sam.x


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

hi there sam,thanks for thinking of me
I did a pregnancy test around an hour ago and got a negative result so i doubt whether it will be positive on thursday .I know its a sin to do a test before you should but its 10.15 am that I see mr A on thursday and my husband cant be there with me due to work commitments so we agreed we'd test just prior to my st jude visit, the horrible thing about it all is having to tell everyone at work as they dont understand that I dont just get one person asking how it went but the whole bunch. to be truthful when it doesnt work you just want to forget it and get on with the next cycle.
for me the next cycle will mean having to go through egg collection (and I loathe that!!!) as the last of my little frosties were used this time 

Im not going to get dispondent( have i spelt that right?)
instead im focusing on the next time
thanks for listening to me ....I know you all know what its like
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Lisa - very sorry to hear that it was bfn but you never know you might get   tomorrow.  Really hope so anyway.

I hate egg collection as well so I'm with you on that one.  I didn't tell people about my treatments (other than my parents and dh's parents) as I cannot stand all the sympathy either.

Good luck with the next cycle - you will get there in the end  

Love Jenny x


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

So sorry to hear about the BFN , but as you know and as Jenny has said, just wait and see what happens tomorrow. I'm still hoping and praying for that  for you. 

You have the right attitude, looking forward and thinking about your next treatment if this one hasn't worked. You WILL get there, and a positive attitude helps so much. I know EC is horrible, but you just have to think about those wonderful, fresh little embies you'll have. 

I know what you mean about people asking how you've got on etc, it's hard enough to cope with yourself without having to tell everyone else. I used to tell myself that they only asked as they were genuinely concerned about us and wanted it to work for us so badly. In the end, we told all of our friends & colleagues that we would tell them when there was something to tell, and it would be easier for us if they didn't ask. Obviously, it was different with our families, they knew exactly what was happening at every stage. You just have to do what you feel most comfortable with.

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, Take care now,

With love,

Sam.x and a big X from Daisy.


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me dropping in but I was wondering if any of you could tell me a bit about St Jude's. I have just had a failed treatment of icsi at my local hospital and we are now looking at other clinic's. I have looked at the St Jude's website and the success rates look really good but I didn't think ivf could have success rates that high! We would have to travel about an hour to get to St Judes so it would be good to know if you all thought that the travel would be worth it.

Do the clinic offer blast transfer? Our clinic only does day 2 transfer which seems a little bit early to me.

Sorry to ask so many questions!!

Thanks 

FLH x x x


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Hello FLH,

I cannot recommend St Judes highly enough ! We are very fortunate as we have a beautiful 14 week old daughter after successful IVF at St Judes, on our 1st attempt. I initially had 6 months on clomid, then 2 failed IUI's before moving on to IVF.

The clinic is very well set up and run. They have just moved to larger premises just down the road and now have "Women's hospital" status. I've been back a couple of times with our little daughter (Daisy) and the new place is fantastic.

The staff are wonderful. Mr Adeghe instantly puts you at ease and makes even bad news seem not so bad. The nursing staff are all very caring and we certainly felt like we really mattered and weren't just treated as a number. At any stage of my pregnancy when I had a worry (& I had quite a few!), they were always on hand with help and reassurance. We really do think of ourselves as being part of the St Judes "family".

The success rates are excellent, I certainly didn't find any higher rates when we were looking around - We are just fortunate enough to only live a few minutes away.

They do offer blastocyst transfer - Yvonne, the embryologist is a lovely lady who also goes out of her way to explain everything to you.

I would suggest you give them a call and go for an initial consultation with MR Adeghe, then you can decide how to proceed from there.

Please don't hesitate to post again if you have any more questions, I know how difficult this is & will help if I can.

I wish you the very best of luck, whatever you decide. You will get there.

Take care,

With love,

Sam.x


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Sam

Thanks for your reply. It really helps to hear personal recommendations. All the feedback on this thread seems really positive. 

Do you mind me asking roughly how much your ivf cost? I know that icsi will be more expensive but I can compare the ivf prices with my clinic to get an idea of costs.

Also, after consultation is there a long waiting list to start treatment? I just wondered because the clinic is fairly small if it would take a while to start.

We booked an appointment for next week with Mr Adeghe and I know all my questions will be answered then but any info you can give me will be really appreciated (i haven't learnt to be patient yet even after years of practice!!)

Thanks for all your help and congratulations on the arrival of Daisy

FLH x x x


----------



## Titch (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi all.
I can only agree with Sam and Jenny re St Jude's. They are fantastic and can only repeat what has already been posted. I can definitely recommend them and not just because we have benn successful as we had lots of ups and downs before we fell pregnant by IVF and the support given to us was second to none. Give them a go!

Lisa - I'm thinking of you - what ever the outcome...hang in there.
Jenny - hi hope you are ok.
Sam - glad Daisy is growing well. We too have an obsession with bowel movements! Lewis is now 9 1/2 lb and the girls 8 lb and colicky!!

Em


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

Hi All
it was negative, AF is visiting now,As ever ,Mr A and the team were just the medicine to get me focused for the next attempt , Im not being dispondent  Im going ahead with the next cycle .I go for a scan on thurs 17th ready for  down regging .
FLH, i didnt have a pregnancy this time but I can highly recommend Jude and his team ,they truly are fantastic, your care will be second to none and once in the waiting room which is a comfy lounge really you'll get to see all the baby pics of his teams success stories (by the way Sam ,saw daisy in her car seat and remembered the kiss she sent me)
theres kay ,the nurse who is never without a friendly smile, yvonne the embryologist who makes the uncomfortable bits informative and that much more bearable ,kate the receptionist who never forgets who you are  and of course mr adeghe who is a genuinly lovely bloke who makes you feel comfortable and is always easy to talk to even the embarassing things !
and of course the coffee is great
Id recommend them to anyone 

love to all ,as always ill keep you posted on our journey toward our dream
lisa xxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Just wanted to say thanks for the advice. I went for my appointment today and as you all said the staff were fantastic. We talked in detail about the things we could do to improve our chances of conceiving with icsi and dp and I left feeling very positive.

We are hoping to start treatment in April/May so I may be posting here again in the future.

Thanks again for the support

FLH x


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi all,

Firstly Lisa - I'm so sorry it didn't work for you this time. I know how difficult it is as I remember how we felt when our IUI attempts failed. But you have such a great attitude & I think you're doing exactly the right thing, cracking on with your next attempt. It really helped us to look forward and plan the next course of treatment when we had bad news. You hang on in there and I'm certain that you'll get there. You know that you are in the best hands, you just have to have faith and belief in what you are doing. I'll continue to hope and pray for you, and Daisy will send you a big hug and kiss each time I post ! (X) 
I know the picture of her you are talking about, in her car seat. That was the day we brought her home from hospital, she was so tiny but has grown so much already, 11lb 14 oz yesterday !!! She'll be 16 weeks next week so we're hoping to start her on a bit of baby rice, she can't survive on mommy's boobie juice forever !!! You take care and please let us know how your next cycle is going, I'll be thinking of you.

FLH, I was so glad to read your post and to hear that you'd been to see Jude. I hope it's put your mind at rest a little. Sorry I didn't reply sooner, but i only log on every few days, when I get a spare minute ! Please don't hesitate to post on here if you have any more questions, fears, doubts, or if you just want to have a bit of a moan - We've all been there & know how important it is to have some support. Jude and his team will do everything they possibly can to help you, and you will get there.

Em, lovely news to hear Lewis, Charlotte & Martha are doing so well ! You must be so pleased and so proud ! Hope the colic improves, we had Daisy on Infacol for a while, but to be honest, we found she was better when we stopped using it !
Hope you and DH are ok too. Glad to hear it's not just us who obsess about bowels, Daisy did a poo after only 2 days yesterday (she usually only does 1 every 4 or 5 days) so it was big news. Had to ring Paul at work then both sets of grandparents as it was such an event ! Oh how life has changed   Keep in touch and let us know how your beautiful trio are doing.

Jen, hope you're ok and that you're making progress with the adoption preparation. Take care and keep us posted.

Love to all of you,

Sam.x


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi

I hope you don't mind me posting here?  
We are having our second ICSI but have come across problems with our clinic.  I think that if we get a bfn this time then we shall be looking at moving.  I saw the St Jude's webpage and it looked really nice.  Does anyone know the answers tot he following things:

ICSI live birth rate?
Do they do egg share?
Are there deal packages for tests and drugs? ( we ARE AT care AND WE GET PRELIM TESTS AND DRUGS FOR £500)
How Long do4es it take to be seen after a GP referral?

Thanks for your time

Sharon xx


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

Hi all,
Im now injecting the suprecur and the menopur and my belly looks like a pin cushion, I forgot how sharp those damn needles are.
When I saw mr a  he said hes going to try me on a short protocol whereby the egg transfer is done mid cycle rather than near the end prior to af, as he says this might have a better result with me.

I have my next scan march 5th to see how my follicles are ripening I do tend to have a good response from the medication so heres hoping !!!
love to all 

speak to you again soon

Lisa x


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

sharon ,
not too sure about the answers to your questions but the staff are more than helpful and im sure they will give you any info you need over the phone or else pop in and have a quick chat. I dont think you need a referral from your gp, you can refer yourself and they will see you within the week usually.
why not book an appointment for a chat with Mr adeghe and see what he can offer you, obviously without any obligation

hope this helps  Lisa x


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

Hi all, 
feeling really uncomfortable now...my last day of the injections .I go for a scan tomorrow to see how many eggs are growing,
Im already a big girl, but now my waistbands are digging in and making me want a wee all the while.
I dont know how soon ill have egg collection ,that is the next hurdle (you know how much i hate it ).

hope all are well

Lisa x


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

Hi, 
saw mr a today and my egg collection is on monday at 8.30 in the morning...gave myself the i.m. HCG injection tonight,jesus that stung like hell, last time I got one of the girls at work to do it. my dh would have fainted he's no good at anything like that,bless him
wheres everyone gone ? I think we need more of judes patients on this site, mind you he's thinking of having a website with a message board like this one and has asked me to help set it up.....should be good
love Lisa x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Lisa, 
Hope everythig goes ok for you tomorrow.   

LisA - I have just transferred to St Judes. I am starting my 1st ICSI soon - going for drugs and injection training on thurs night and then it is d/r injections from Fri 11th March.  

I think that there are a few St Judes people around about but there are so many different board to post on ! I'm have not been a regular poster but just lately I have started to post of the buddy board. 

I'm a mixture of excited and nervous at the moment. 

Sam  - I saw your little girl in her car seat .... she is so tiny ! (and it goes without saying very cute). 

I was amazed how many pics of twins and triplets on the walls !!!!!!!!

best wishes ..... Maddie.


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

Hi all and welcome Maddie (good name that...its my mums too)
had the egg collection on monday morning and i can honestly say it wasnt that bad, probably because i dont remember a thing.although my dh has been filling me in on the antics i got up to whilst under the influence of the medalazam,he said when i went in the recovery room i did a dance in front of kay to convince her that i was fine to go home!!!!!!( i wish we had taken the video camera ...i would have paid good money to see that for myself)

I go back for embryo transfer on thursday at 3.30, they got 15 eggs from me  all of them fertilized but theres only nine that are mature enough for future transfers, i think thats good going .

im still a little sore at present, but taking paracetamol to take the edge off it and my dh is pampering and spoiling me and im loving every minute
love to you all
Lisa x


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Lisa !!!

Great news, it seems to have come round so quickly this time ! Sorry I haven't posted for a while and have missed your e/c - Me & DH have both had this horrible cold virus and have been feeling pretty crap but are on the mend again now.

Just wanted to wish you, your DH & your precious embies all the best for transfer tomorrow. You'll be fine and we'll all be thinking of you and willing those embies to implant. It's a year tomorrow since we got the positive pregnancy test with Daisy, so let's hope that's a good omen for you ! (Big X from her). I'll be hoping and praying for a big  for you very soon. Please let us know how you're doing and please say hi to all at St. Judes from us. By the way, the message board sounds like a great idea and I'd be happy to help in any way I can.

Don't worry about your strange behaviour during and after the sedation for egg collection. Paul tells me I was also quite amusing during the procedure, but like you, I can't remember anything about it ! I saw a TV programme advertised last night, all about IVF, I think it's on next Wednesday and hope to watch it to see if they show an egg collection being done as I'm fascinated to see how they do it.

Daisy is doing really well, she's on baby rice now & loves it, 12 lb 10 yesterday !!! She's sleeping in her own room now, largely because we were disturbing her with our coughing and sneezing at the weekend, and she's been great, sleeping through til 6-7am. It just makes you realise how fast they grow - I was a bit upset about putting her in her own room as it's like the next stage & she won't be our little baby forever, but i know it's best for her !  

Hello and welcome to Maddie - (We very nearly called Daisy "Maddie"). Hope you're ok & that your ICSI goes well. You couldn't be in better hands, honestly. Please don't hesitate to post on here if you have any questions or just need a bit of support or to let off steam. We all know exactly how hard this is and will help if we can. Glad you liked Daisy's photo, she's becoming quite a celebrity ! Don't worry too much about all the photos of twins and triplets - I know how I felt when we started going to see Jude, I'd stand in the waiting room and count the sets of multiples !!! In the end,we looked at it that if we got 2 or 3 at once, we wouldn't have to go through it all again and our little family would be complete ! Anyway, I really hope to see some good   news from you soon.

Hello Sharon, welcome to you too. Did you contact St Judes ? Sorry not able to help with the ICSI success rates, or with drug costs as our GP prescribed what I needed for us. I'm pretty sure they do egg share, but as Lisa said, they're really approachable, so just give them a call. I wish you all the very best.

Hi FLH, glad your appointment went well. Let us know how your plans are going.

Hi Icemaiden, hope you are ok. Did you go to see Jude re the amnio ?

Hi Jen & Emma, hope your 3 angels are going from strength to strength !

Love to you all,

Sam (& Daisy !)


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi  Everyone

I am not going to contact St Judes just yet.  I am int he middle of my |CSI at CARE notts so if and when i need to do another cycle then ill certainly go and see them there.

Shaz x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sam - I hope your transfer went ok. I am keeping eveything crossed for you.    

Well, I went for injection training on Thurs and started the injections on Fri. 2 so far and no problems at all. Mr Adeghe wants to scan me on the 22 March and that is my next goal.

Question : r yours husbans like mine, the min he gets into the waiting room he looks in the chocolate box - nabs a few and sits and makes himself comfy !   

best wishes 
Maddie. xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello girls,

I've also transfered over to St. Jude's - I'm having DIUI there, not IVF, but is it still ok if I hang out?      We went for our first appt last week  - we were very impressed and start next month.

Lisa  - Good luck for your E/C on Monday - do they use sedation at St. Jude's?  I had sedation before, and told the nurses I was reading 'The Sun'     I don't remember a thing about it - in fact, I was looking forward to E/C the 2nd time around!!    
It would be fab if they managed to get a message board set up - I'd definately post there!


Maddie  - Don't know if its something about Mark's, but my Mark is the same as yours - scoffs all the choccies!!   


Sheboo - How is your cycle going?  I missed you on MSN the other day, was away from my pc - hope to speak soon. 
I know they do a drugs package for DIUI (injectables) so assume they might for IVF/ICSI too.


Sam - The tv programme, is 'Precious babies' - ITV1, 9pm on Tuesday night.  I can't wait to see the egg collection either, I'm always well away with the fairies!     

Marie xx


----------



## Titch (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi Girls!
Sorry haven't posted for a while - been hectic here!
Glad everyone is moving on with treatment - lots of luck and +ve vibes to you all. This time last year we were going through our third cycle, we can't believe all that has happened in 12 months! Our three are all fine - Lewis is 11 lb and the girls are now 9 1/2 lbs and starting on baby rice.
It would be great to have a message board on St Jude's site - I wonder if it would it include past patients too? Hope so!
Any way need to attend to hungry babies - take care everyone, you are in our thoughts. 

Sam - glad to hear Daisy is well. I'm sure she loves being in her own room!


Em


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

Hiya,
I know how ridiculous this is going to sound but ive done a pregnancy test 3 days post transfer and I got a very very feint positive  what do you think ? (apart from me being silly and not waiting the full two weeks).Im hoping its a good omen as I feel like I am pregnant,I keep weeing and feel soooo tired and my boobs are sorer than ever please keep your fingers crossed for me 

Love Lisa x


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi Petal

A test which is done so early will probably give a false positive im afraid.  This is caused by thr trigger injection you have prior to collection i was told.  I would try and hold off testing again until at least 14 dpt.  I am keeping my fingers crossed for you tho, you never know. 

Shaz x


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

hi all,guess what? I got and am so happy
please all of you keep your fingers crossed for me that this time it will work out,I go for my 1st scan on april 7th and my hubby cant wait
thank you for all the good luck messages they must have worked
hope you all have a happy easter,my easter egg has turned into a lovely little embryo
Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Lisa - that is fantastic news   I am so pleased for you.


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Petal - Congratulations! I bet you are counting the days until April 7th!!

Marielou - Hello. Not long until you start diui now. I am already counting down until I can start my icsi

Just thought I would post a quick hello. My af should arrive within the week and then I will be starting icsi number 2. Hope this one brings us some happy news.

Hope you are all doing well. Take care

FLH x x


----------



## Titch (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi Lisa,
Fantastic! Great news - keeping everything crossed for you!
Good luck on the 7th, I know it can't come round soon enough!

Luv Em


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi everyone !

Lisa, wow, wow, wow !!! Absolutely brilliant news, that's made my day ! Can't believe I haven't logged on til now ! Hope you're feeling ok, the 7th will soon be here & I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Well done ! Take really good care of yourself & let everyone pamper you for a while, & please let us know how you're getting on. We've just had some more good news, a couple who we recommended to go & see Jude after a couple of failed attempts at Midland Fertility Services tested positive yesterday after their first go at ICSI with Jude, so that was also really nice to hear.

Hi to everyone else, Em, hope you, DH, Lewis, Charlotte & Martha are all ok. We are fine, Daisy is doing so well with her food now & is loving my veg purees, she hasn't refused anything yet ! I'm down to 4 breast feeds a day now, trying to prepare her for me going back to work (only part time, thank goodness!) in 3 weeks time. The last 6 months have gone so quickly ! I was majorly upset & stressed a few weeks ago as we were trying so hard to get her to take milk from a bottle & she was having none of it. Every time she refused, I was getting upset, thinking oh my god, what are we going to do when I have to go back to work !? Anyway, I had a chat with a great health visitor who told me to forget the bottle issue altogether and go straight to a cup. On the days I work, I'll feed her 1st thing, when I get home & before she goes to bed. I'll leave some milk in a cup for the feed she usually has around 11.30am & if she wants it, she'll have it & if she doesn't, it's no big deal. She'll only be missing 1 milk feed & she can have a milky pudding after her lunch to compensate. She's got the hang of a cup now as i've persisted in giving her water in a cup every time she has solids. Honestly, I thought I'd stop worrying once we finally had our baby after trying for so long, now I realise the worries just change to different ones !!!!

Hi to everyone else and I wish you all the luck in the world for your cycles - I'm hoping & praying for some more good news on here very soon !

With love,

Sam.x


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

Hi all,
went for my 6 week scan last thursday and saw a little heartbeat, my dh was completely dumbstruck, he couldnt talk, he just stared at that tiny image on the scanner screen with his jaw on his lap,my mum and dad are also over the moon, this will be their 1st grandchild as im an only one so its veryspecial for them.
I know im not out the woods yet until 12 weeks ,so im taking things steady.....not too difficult as i feel sooooo tired all the time , no proper morning sickness yet but getting occasional bouts of nausea that last only a minute or two,

love to all, keep those fingers crossed for me
Lisa xxx


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

Isn't that a magical moment, when you see that little heartbeat flickering on the screen ? It's hard to believe now when I look at Daisy that she started out as a dot on a screen ! I'm so pleased for you & am wishing you all the very best over the coming weeks. You just take it easy & rest as much as you can.

With love & a big kiss from Daisy,

Sam.x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Lisa,

Oh wow, its wonderful seeing that heartbeat, isnt it?!  Congratulations!

I started AF on Saturday, so I'm now on day 2 of 50mg clomid - woke up in the middle of the night with a banging headache,  which is still there.  The things we do, eh?!  I go for a day 10 scan on Monday 18th.

Marie xx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

It really is lovely to hear so many success stories from St Judes. It gives me hope and I feel quite positive about everything at the moment.

I will start downregging on 23rd April and can't wait to get started now.

Petal - So glad your scan went well. Not long till the 12 week one now!

Marie- Hope the clomid isn't too horrible, hopefully it will all be worth it. Might bump into you at the clinic over the next few weeks.

Take care 

FLH x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi girls,

Lisa - fantastic news about your scan.   Really really pleased for you and your family - hope everything goes well    

Marie + FLH - it looks like we are the only St Juders having tx posting at the moment.
Let's make it 3 BFP one after each other.  
I have already bored Marie with my details - we had 11 follies, 10 eggs and 9 fertilised today!!!!!!
ET is Friday this week 2.30pm.
They really make a fuss of you when you go for EC - we got there early (7.30am and the appointment was 8.00 with 8.30am start) but they showed us to a recovery room where we relaxed for a bit.  Mark came in with me and could see the monitors etc.  We left to drive home at 11.30 but they were not rushing us out of the door at all.   

Feeling really positive - glad that we stumbled over this clinic. 

   for all St Juders- past , present and future.
Maddie. xx


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm not having IVF at the moment, however my consultant at New Cross said this may be a possibility in the future.  

I'm actually writing just to say that I went to St Jude's recently.  We decided to go private to try and speed up the process, and right at my first app Mr A found a cyst on one of my ovaries.  I had that cyst drained along with another one and they told me there and then it was due to endomtriosis.  I'm now on a waiting list for a lap on the NHS as we have decided to save our money in case we do need IVF.  All I want to say, is the treatment and caring nature of all the staff at St Jude's was excellent! I will certainly go there if I need further treatment.  Mr A is sooooooo positive and has even prescribed me Clomid to try while I'm waiting for lap.  I was so scared about having surgery and was even shaking in the room but Mr A and his staff, really calmed me down.

I would certainly suggest St Jude's to anyone who's having fertility probs and looking for treatment  

Take care all.

xx


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi girls,

got my   today and am really looking forward to the day when I can add my pic to the walls of fame at St Judes.   

Maddie xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Maddie - huge congratulations


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Maddie

Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you. When is your scan booked in for? Did you do a test first or wait until you got to St Judes?

We postponed our treatment last month but my af arrived today so we will start down regging in three weeks. This board is so full of positive stories and is helping me to be hopeful.

Marie - hope you 2ww is going ok x x

FLH x x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Frankie - Oh, very best of luck for this cycle!   

Maddie-  Once again, I am SOOO happy for you!  Can't wait to see a scan piccie.   

I'm in my 2ww - due to test Saturday, and knicker checking started today   

Marie xx


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi  


Thanks for the good wishes Jennifer.  

Frankie, 
we waited and did not test at home (which was a real struggle - had to stop myself from purchasing hpts).  My thoughts were - if it's a negative I would prefer to be at the clinic so we could discuss the next steps etc. 
We were at St Judes at 7.50am and there were no other "customers" there so it was v. nice. My scan is May 16th.
good luck for your tx.    

Marie - I know you are fed up of me being too positive for you   but you cant stop me sending you positive thoughts + dedicating my fishes under my pillow to you!     Saw the baby in the bath and it's tiny !!!! 

Maddie. 
xxx


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

hi all,
sorry its been a while, im now 11 weeks pregnant and go for my next scan tomorrow at new cross, ive been allocated mr cox as my obstetrition do any of you know what hes like 
ive been feeling really well over the past few weeks no sickness just the odd couple of minutes of nausea if im hungry but nothing to write home about,the main thing ive noticed is my hair gets greasy very quickly so it needs washing every day.
my mom says all shes noticed is that im eating sleeping and piddleing more which is true
and my gorgeous dh is still on cloud nine about the whole thing.
ill feel happy once i see my baby on the scan again as there are those silly little doubts in your mind where you wonder if everything is fine as it seems such a long time since the 6 week scan
as always ill keep you posted on my progress 
love  Lisa xxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Lisa - Good luck with your scan today. Hope it all goes well x x

Frankie x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Lisa - good luck with the scan


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

Hi all
firstly, congratulations Maddie...welcome to the fat belly club.
attended my 12 week scan and saw our little baby jumping around and waving he/she is a lively little thing.its taken five attempts at ivf for this to finally happen so anyone reading this dont get despondent ...theres sometimes a lot of waiting before miracles happen and they do.
i go to see my midwife at the gps tomorrow for my 1st antenatal visit , not sure what to expect . the consultant at new cross (mr Cox ) was a nice fellow and hes more than happy with me and said that mr adeghe has a fantastic success rate as hes had many of his referalls from st judes. I have to have a glucose tolerance test in august because of my PCOS as im more prone to gestational diabetes plus im overweight and that doesnt help either, ive to drink a whole bottle of lucozade then have my bloods taken an hour later ( i hate lucozade..YUK)
as ever ill keep you updated
much love and thanks for all the positive comments
Lisa xxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Congratulations Lisa. I am so glad the scan went well. You can relax a little bit now and start to enjoy your pregnancy  

I am going to see Mr Adeghe tomorrow to finalise our treatment plan and I should start injecting next saturday for icsi number 2. 

Take care

Frankie x


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi girls, 

Lisa - I am so pleased for you   I am glad your little one was so active for you.    Hope your midwife appointment went ok.  I'm a few weeks behind you so it's good to read what is coming up  

Frankie - good luck with d/r  - as you know the time really flies by once you start    

I had my early scan at St Judes today.  It was fantastic !!! We have one little one on board and I will be 7 weeks tomorrow.   I was amazed that we got a little pic- I am sure it will be worn out by the end of the day !

xxx Maddie


----------



## Titch (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi girls,
It's been ages since I've had time to post but as you can imagine time is very limited with 3  babies! It's fantastic to read how well you are all doing - keep up the good work Lisa and Maddie; Frankie, I hope you are starting tx as planned.
Three cheers for Mr A and all at St Jude's! 

Jenny - hope things are going well for you.
Sam - hope Daisy is OK...how is the weaning going!!

Take care all, 
Em


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

Maddie - So glad your scan went well. Does it feel real now? When is your 12 week scan? I bet you are counting the days already.

We went to see Mr A last week and we start downregging on saturday. I am feeling very excited and nervous at the same time. Can't believe it will all be over in the next 7 weeks and hopefully this time the outcome will be better, fingers crossed!

Take care all

Frankie x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
I know this thread hasn't been used for a while, but am just about to go for our first appointment at St Judes on 15th Aug, all the reviews look really good on this thread.
We've have 4 failed ICSI attemps so decided to change clinic for our 5th and last go.

Anyone else starting treatment soon?

Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Joe - just wanted to wish you all the best.  As you can see from my stats I am a past member of St Judes and got pregnant with twins but mc at 8 weeks in June 2003.

Good luck to all you pregnant ladies and those with babies.

Jenny


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Jenny
Thanks for that, sorry about the m/c it so hard isn't it.

Good luck with the adoption, we're going to the adoption open evening on 20th Sept, cant wait, seems the process takes so long.

Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Joe, I hope your final IVF is successful and you don't need to go down the adoption route but if you do, there is a good adoption message board on this site that offers lots of info and support.  We are just over halfway with our adoption and it has taken almost 9 months so far so it is a slow process.  Good luck either way.

Jenny


----------



## Jules B (May 11, 2005)

Hi Joe

I am currently on stims at St Judes with my fiirst cycle of IVF and I am really pleased with the way Kay and Mr Adeghe treat us.  I notice that you come from Shropshire - me too!!  

Best of luck with your ICSI cycle - I keep my fingers crossed that you get your BFP.

Jules x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Jules
Good luck with your treatment.
I cant wait to go and see them on the 15th, I've heard so many good reports.

Where are you from in Shropshire, I'm from Telford, so Wolverhampton not too far for me to go.

Take Care
Joe
x


----------



## Jules B (May 11, 2005)

Hi Joe

I'm from Newport. So just down road from you.  Only a week to go for you now.  I'm hoping for ec on Wednesday and if all goes okay then et will be Sat.  Monday is my birthday so I'm hoping for the best birthday present out - belated of course by 2 weeks!!

Lots of luck and best wishes

Jules x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Jules
Wishing you all the best for Wednesday, good luck chick. Hope you get a BFP    

Let me know how it goes
Take Care
joe
x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Jules
Not sure if you're still posting, hope your EC & ET went well.

We Went for our appointment today, went really well, saw the consultant and nurse, we were in there about 40 mins
I went over all my other attempts with him, but he wants to get some notes from my old clinic as I had a polyp removed in May.
I go back for blood tests on 27th Aug, then if all goes well he'll schedule me in then, looks like I will go on the pill again in October, then EC & ET in November.
I have to say that me and DH were both really impressed, The consultant made us feel really confident and he said he wanted to see why after 4 attempts it hadn't worked, he said he may do a scrape of my womb to make it more receptive.
Hope so want this to work so much.

Take Care
Joe
xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Joe,

Glad to see your appt went well, was thinking of you today, and even told my DH about you!   

Best of luck, and good luck for your next appt!

Marie xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Marie
thanks for that.
Hows it going, how's your Cat?, hope it's better.

Have you been back yet, when is your next cycle?

Take care
Joe


----------



## Jules B (May 11, 2005)

Hi Joe

Glad you liked the clinic, seems like Mr A has got a plan for you.  November will be here before you know it!!

EC produced 16 eggs which all fertilised but when it came to Et there were only 5 that were any good, so 3 have gone into the freezer for later. 

It took 3 attempts to get a needle through my cervix and unfortunately I had spottings of blood later that night, so although I am trying to be postive, I think the reality is this cycle won't have worked because of the bleeding.  But I shall but wait and see.  If it hasn't worked then I'll use my frosties before Christmas but I have an appt with RHS for NHS IVF so rather than keep shelling out my hard earned pennies, I will wait for the freebies to see what happens - hopefully, you never know I could get a BFP from this cycle.

I'm 4 days into 2ww now and don't feel any different than normal, but then should I??

Good luck for the future.
Jules x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Jules
I've got my fingers crossed for you hun    
Keep us posted.
Joe
xx


----------



## Jules B (May 11, 2005)

Just thought I would say that I got my BFP last Saturday!!!!!

Have a scan on 10th Sept to determine quantity!!

Jules x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello girls! 

Wow, its been quiet on this thread! 

I just wanted to ask a question about sedation.  I'm having a Hysteroscopy in Jan, followed by DIVF, I start D/R 19th Jan.    

I've had sedation at MFS last year, they also use pethadine for the pain, and I was fine .... was out of it straight away   and had no pain at all.  I've just realised they have mentioned sedation, but no painkillers!    Can any of you remember if you had pinkilelr of anykind?  

I'm also hoping for blastocyst transfer. 

Jules ~ Congrats on yur BFP!  How did the scan go?  

Marie xx


----------



## charliemouse (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Marie,
I'm at St Judes and had Hysteroscopy in october, I didn't feel anything during procedure sedated like for EC and afterwards slight discomfort like period pain, so I didn't feel the need for painkillers, I hope this helps! I'm in middle of treatment at minute, with possible et on monday they will ring me tomorrow to let me know!! So far 7 out of 9 eggs have fertilised!! Fingers are crossed!!! 
Take care
love julie x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Julie,

Well done you! Very best of luck for tomorrow    Please come back and update us! 

Thank you for reassuring me ... I think I had the wobbles as someone said to me 'OMG, you're having a Hysteroscopy without GA!'  which made me worry!    I'm sure I'll be fine  

Marie xx


----------



## charliemouse (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Marie,
Just to let you know i saw Mr A today and have BFP!!! so very shocked!! trying to enjoy it but still worrying about what happened when I had natural pregnancy and miscarried at 12 weeks! but keep telling myself that this time is different because embryo quality! I have a scan on 29th to see if there is a heart beat!!
take care and good luck with your treatment!!
fingers crossed
love julie


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh wow, many congratulations Charlie! 

I'm at the clinic on the 28th, I'll let you know how my appt goes ... let me know how the scan goes!

Marie xx


----------



## charliemouse (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Marie,
I hope your appt on 28th went ok! We went for the scan today, we were petrified that there would be nothing there!! I think Mr A could see the fear we had, but there is 1 strong heartbeat and good sac so he was pleased!! and so were we!!! and we go back for another scan on 9th jan. I've just got relax about the pregnancy now!! Can start to dream just a little bit!!!
Take care
love julie xx


----------



## Jules B (May 11, 2005)

Hello St Judes ladies

Couldn't remember the website addy for ages so haven't been about.

Just thought I would update all on how I got on at my 6 week scan last September!!!!!

Well I have twins on board and am 25 weeks tomorrow!  Everything is going well, babies are growing fine and I feel great.  Having a 4d scan on Saturday which will determine their genders, don't care what combination they are but want to know to get prepared.

We are so greatful to St Judes as without them we would never be in this fantastic position.

Hope to hear from you all soon

love Jules 
& Scuby and Evo xxxxx


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

hello

Julie and Jules - fantastic news that both your pregnancies are going well. Marie and I are hoping that we will be joining you soon!!

I start down-regging on sunday for icsi number three. Mr A and Kay are being lovely and supportive as usual.

Fingers crossed

Frankie x


----------



## petal (May 21, 2004)

dear all 
so sorry its been so long  ive been busy I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on nov 29th shes called francesca georgia and shes absolutely gorgeous ......all the heartache andmedical proceedures were worth the wait, you see it can happen. the staff at new cross were fab, in fact I trained with the midwife who saw me through my labour
my hubby ,francesca and myself attended mr adeghes christmas party in december, she was the youngest there  , she bought us luck as we won 1st prize in the raffle a bottle of bubbly and belgian chocs yumm!!!!
Ill always be so thankful to the st judes team for their commitment to ensuring we got our dream, the follow up care is excellent 
love Lisa x


----------



## Jules B (May 11, 2005)

Lisa

Congratulations on your daughter, Francesca.  

I found out that I'm expecting 2 girls!!  Hubby & I are over the moon and cannot wait to meet our daughters, who will be named Georgia and Grace.  On the countdown now - hoping I can bake for another 8 weeks til I get to 36 weeks!

Good luck to all the St Judes ladies going through treatment and congrats to those who have just had BFPs.  Never give up on your dream - it can happen

Jules x


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

I was chatting with Kay about fertility friends this week and I said I would print her off a few pages of the St Judes thread just so she could see how the website works. Would anyone have any objections to me doing this? All the stuff on this thread is really positive but I just wanted to check with you all first.

Let me know what you think

Frankie x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sure no probs....

There is a print button top right of the post... or click here :
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=printpage;topic=21998.0

They might like to see their review also...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44819.0.html

And others are here.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,139.0.html

Tony
x


----------



## FLH (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Tony that's all really helpful x


----------

